# wireless problems.

## spriizha

Hello. 

I can't get wlan0 start..  i try like /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart and get this http://pastebin.ca/1419138 . I really cant understand what is the problem now.

my wireless card:

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

Mybe any sugestions with what to start to define the problem.

iwconfig shows me:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=-1 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

---

any ideas?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# lsmod

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## spriizha

# lspci -v    http://rafb.net/p/zunue866.html

# lsmod      http://rafb.net/p/tMZTne60.html

# cat /etc/conf.d/net   http://rafb.net/p/SkPEgm50.html

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf <-- don't have this one :/

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, since you use wpa_supplicant, then you need one :

Can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## spriizha

iwlist scan

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

That's the biggest problem. I can't get to work wlan0 . :/

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, try that :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## spriizha

# ifconfig wlan0 up 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

# dmesg | tail

http://rafb.net/p/PXqoHZ15.html

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to install the firmware I think :

```

firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

```

----------

## d2_racing

You need to install this package net-wireless/b43-fwcutter and you need to read that : http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

----------

## spriizha

ok i put on the firmware, but it still is the same and it looks like nothing have beenchanged. 

dmesg: 

http://rafb.net/p/RI5ip829.html

really don't get that ;(

edit:

ok i look a little closer and started to understand something like my card is even not supported :/

can it be:

lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 shows me : 

2:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)

and in list it shows like :

```

PCI-ID          State            Chip          Driver

14e4:4320   not supported?         ?              b43

```

so is there posibility to make wireless work ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spriizha,

```
[  238.700497] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

[  238.700510] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).
```

says that you did not put the firmware in the tight place.

Its often provided in a compressed format. You must decompress it and move it to /lib/firmware

In this case /lib/firmware/b43/ucode5.fw

IF the file does not have that exact name, it will not be found.

----------

## spriizha

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Its often provided in a compressed format. You must decompress it and move it to /lib/firmware
> 
> In this case /lib/firmware/b43/ucode5.fw
> 
> IF the file does not have that exact name, it will not be found.

 

can i got an advice or where to look - how? ;/ im not yet so good in this.

----------

## d2_racing

You should check that with this :

```

# cd /lib/firmware 

# ls -la

```

----------

## spriizha

i got like

```

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 May 13 15:49 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 May 13 14:48 ..

drwxr-x--- 2 root root 4096 May 13 15:49 b43

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /lib/firmware/b43

# ls -la

```

----------

## spriizha

can only get there with sudo permission  ;(

```

total 332                                                                                                                                      

drwxr-x--- 2 root root  4096 May 13 15:49 .                                                                                                    

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 May 13 15:49 ..                                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    18 May 13 15:49 a0g0bsinitvals4.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 a0g0bsinitvals5.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 a0g0bsinitvals9.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2680 May 13 15:49 a0g0initvals4.fw                                                                                     

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1840 May 13 15:49 a0g0initvals5.fw                                                                                     

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2002 May 13 15:49 a0g0initvals9.fw                                                                                     

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 a0g1bsinitvals13.fw                                                                                  

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 a0g1bsinitvals5.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 a0g1bsinitvals9.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2080 May 13 15:49 a0g1initvals13.fw                                                                                    

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1840 May 13 15:49 a0g1initvals5.fw                                                                                     

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2002 May 13 15:49 a0g1initvals9.fw                                                                                     

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 b0g0bsinitvals13.fw                                                                                  

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    18 May 13 15:49 b0g0bsinitvals4.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 b0g0bsinitvals5.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 b0g0bsinitvals9.fw                                                                                   

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2080 May 13 15:49 b0g0initvals13.fw                                                                                    

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2680 May 13 15:49 b0g0initvals4.fw                                                                                     

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1840 May 13 15:49 b0g0initvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2002 May 13 15:49 b0g0initvals9.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 lp0bsinitvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 lp0bsinitvals14.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 lp0bsinitvals15.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3618 May 13 15:49 lp0initvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2064 May 13 15:49 lp0initvals14.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2052 May 13 15:49 lp0initvals15.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 n0absinitvals11.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 May 13 15:49 n0bsinitvals11.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2100 May 13 15:49 n0initvals11.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1320 May 13 15:49 pcm4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1320 May 13 15:49 pcm5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 29864 May 13 15:49 ucode11.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32232 May 13 15:49 ucode13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 31384 May 13 15:49 ucode14.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30488 May 13 15:49 ucode15.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20176 May 13 15:49 ucode4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22384 May 13 15:49 ucode5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25160 May 13 15:49 ucode9.fw

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spriizha,

Needing to be root to access that area is normal. You would not want ordinary users (even yourself) to delete things accidently.

Your file is there, close to the bottom you have 

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22384 May 13 15:49 ucode5.fw 
```

which is the file the kernel is looking for.

Did you edit the kernels config file using anything other then 

```
make menuconfig
```

----------

## spriizha

Nop. I did editing it with make menuconfig and after i finish, i save it, compile and copy to old one. Nothing more to do what :/

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the command that you use to compile your kernel and also the module plz ?

----------

## spriizha

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post the command that you use to compile your kernel and also the module plz ?

 

# make bzImage modules && make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r10

# lilo

----------

## spriizha

i know it's a doublepost, but still have no changes with this topic :(

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spriizha,

You don't mention 

```
mount /boot
```

Please compare the date/time you get from 

```
uname -a 
```

with the date and time you made your most recent kernel.

lilo has lots of traps for the unwary. Because it loads a block list, not a file it will continue to load a kernel that has been deleted from /boot.

----------

